# Wavemaker?



## Sharklover (Sep 15, 2013)

Hello,
I just upgraded my tank to a 92 gallon corner. I feel like I'm not getting enough circulation in it. Should I get a couple of wavemakers? What are the pros and cons and If so what GPH and where should I place them? I have one small one that I had in my original 55 but I don't think it's powerful enough. This is a FOWLR tank. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I use these jeboa DC pumps.They are awesome!Electronic flow control and 5-6 different settings;
Amazon.com: Jebao WP-40 Wavemaker with Controller, 900gph-3400gph: Pet Supplies
Amazon.com: Jebao WP-25 Wave Maker with Controller Aquarium Pump, 800 to 2000 GPH: Pet Supplies
The large one would be good and if too strong can be turned down.I think they even come with a photocell that cuts flow to 1/2 at night.


----------



## Sharklover (Sep 15, 2013)

How can you tell if it's too strong? (Other than your fish blowing all over the place) 
How should I place them? Am I trying to get the water in a circular pattern or would a mixed pattern be better and does that even make sense?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The jeboa have a true wave function that "pulses".You'll know it is too strong by either blowing your fish ,substrate around or the wave will slosh over thedge of your tank!The 40 is really powerful,but can be turned down.The wave function is only 1 of the 6 choices and the time of pulse is controllable also.Great pump comparible with over $400 worth of tunze equipment(I have a similiar tunze and would never get another one).
You can place it /point it where ever you want to get the flow you want,it sticks to glass with magnetic suction cups like hydors,so easy to move and aim.


----------



## Sharklover (Sep 15, 2013)

So if I'm going for 10x the volume that means I need a total of 1000 GPH? Is that per pump or a total of? Like 4 300gph pumps?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Circulation pumps for salt are anywhere between 10-30 x turnover.For the fowlr the lower end is probly better.


----------



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

I've been looking into a wavemaker and found a great affordable unit at marine depot that should fulfill your needs. It's the Hydor Koralia Smartwave Kits w/ Hydor Koralia Powerheads
Just pick the power heads you want.


----------

